# Broad Interview Questions (Sorry bout that...)



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

First and foremost... be who you are. That being said, of course, bring up anything that makes you more attractive in your desired field.

If you try to BS your way in you will be found out in short order. 

Pete


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

For a newbie in the trade, your ATTITUDE and ABILITY TO LEARN and WILLINGNESS are the keys.


----------



## ILikeTech (Mar 17, 2014)

I recently got hired by an electrical contractor and I managed to find this helpful guide on interview tips, I'm pretty sure I aced the interview as I got an offer the following day, use it!


----------

